# Prelude in C Dur - Dedicato a Mahlerian



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

A short piano prelude dedicated to Mahlerian, a great previous moderator who is ethier gone or hopefully just on a break - let me state now that this is a post about the Prelude dedication, not conspiracy's or arguing so don't bring it here please.

I have composed the first version, just a warmup piece to the real one, I gave this one a unfinished feel, because I wanted to be a musical representation of Mahlerians sudden leave of the forum, here is the .wav;

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxxOhd_SjRuUeUJuX2Z5WGVydHM

I will have the the complex longer piece finished within a few days hopefully, between all my Job searching and personal things.

Edit: The final version is here;

PDF: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxxOhd_SjRuUeDRNeGxMN243Ylk
.wav: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxxOhd_SjRuUR1JkRjh0ODM1SXM


----------



## James Mann (Sep 6, 2016)

It sounds rather nice, how long will the final piece be JamieHoldham?


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

James Mann said:


> It sounds rather nice, how long will the final piece be JamieHoldham?


At the very least a miniute and a half, up to 3-5 miniutes. Depends on the tempo also.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jamie the music won't start.......


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Jamie the music won't start.......


It works for me, it's probally Google Drive playing up, it's not very good like that :/


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Jamie the music won't start.......


I have no problem,you have to download it first.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Traverso said:


> I have no problem,you have to download it first.:tiphat:


What would I be without you and Jamie's music.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2016)

Pugg said:


> What would I be without you and Jamie's music.


Something like this perhaps?


----------

